# أول موقع مجانى يدعم كل العرب اللى عايزين يحققوا حلم الحصول على شهادة محترف إدارة المشروعات pmp



## adham.maged (18 أغسطس 2011)

​ [FONT=&quot]إخوانى,[/FONT]​ ​ [FONT=&quot]الموقع به العديد من المواد اللى ممكن تساعدك كتير عشان تحقق حلمك و تاخد شهادة محترف إدارة المشروعات من أهمها:[/FONT]​ ​ [FONT=&quot]- بيوفر ليك امتحانات مجانية على كل فصل بتذاكره و الحقيقة اسئلة الامتحانات مشابهة لحد كبير أسئلة الامتحان الحقيقى و كمان الاسئلة متوفرة بالمساعدة العربية عشان تساعد كل طالب عربى و دى أول مرة تحصل.[/FONT]​ ​ [FONT=&quot]- شكل الانترفيس بتاع الامتحان مشابه لحد كبير الانترفيس الحقيقى اللى بتمتحن عليه الامتحان النهائى[/FONT]​ ​ [FONT=&quot]- اللى اعد الامتحانات و القائمين على الموقع همة مجموعة من الحاصلين على شهادات دولية فى إدارة المشروعات.[/FONT]​ ​ [FONT=&quot]- متاح 24 ساعة و ممكن تمتحن من أى مكان.[/FONT]​ ​ [FONT=&quot]- وحاجات تانية كتير هتعجبك أكيد.[/FONT]​ ​ [FONT=&quot]هنا الموقع: [/FONT]​ www.pmvirt.com​ ​ [FONT=&quot]بالتوفيق و عليك بعلو الهمة فإنها رأس الأمر [/FONT]​


----------



## Yazeed.abdelrahman (21 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير يا أخ ادهم بصراحة الموقع كتير مفيد و ان متابع كل مواضيعك


----------



## adham.maged (24 أغسطس 2011)

و جزاك انت أيضا الخير


----------



## ايهاب اللبان (7 أكتوبر 2011)

بجد موقع شيق وجميل و بارك الله فيك وفى اولادك


----------

